# Pinning both quads ... on leg day



## 63Vette (Sep 1, 2012)

Okay, for a long time a friend of mine tried to convince me to pin the body part I wanted to focus on in my workout (i.e. Rear Delts, Biceps, Quads, Glutes, etc.) and I was a skeptical mofo.

Well, as fate would have it I woke up this morning one worn out puppy from a 20 hour day yesterday and before realizing it was leg day pinned both quads. (I limit the volume of oil so sometimes have to make multiple pins to avoid pip or swelling/knotting.)

When I loaded up my workout there it was- as big as life- LEG DAY.

Well, I had two choices and one of them (skipping leg day) wasn't a choice at all so off I went in to uncharted waters to Hell's Furnace with Tren in one quad and Test in the other.

Guys and gals, the workout was fabulous. I cannot ever recall (other than when I had some amazing dbol or var) being able to focus on, feel, and control a single muscle so well. The contractions were powerful and isolated.

I don't know how many of you have tried this- I know some pros will pin before they hit a specific muscle/part for this same reason and some pros will pin a specific part pre contest but POST workout for the fullness it gives their muscles but holy underware batfuck, this is something that I am going to explore further... except possibly triceps day (

Respect,
Vette


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 1, 2012)

interesting, thanks for sharing. were you expecting this and therefore it could be mental?

please do log about your experience as things progress and note any above par gains.


----------



## 69nites (Sep 1, 2012)

I always pin where I'm working that day. Better workout and it reduces pip IMO.


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 1, 2012)

Agree on it reducing PIP 100% but have never seen (or looked for the other positive things mentioned)


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 1, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> interesting, thanks for sharing. were you expecting this and therefore it could be mental?
> 
> please do log about your experience as things progress and note any above par gains.



Since I went in skeptical (and dreading the workout) I don't think it was a placebo effect or a wishful thinking scenario. 

I really don't anticipate any difference in gains. I think it is more of a feeling like I am controlling the specific muscle more effectively. For example- I have a hard time feeling when my rear delts are getting hit. I try to hit them and concentrate on them because I feel they are lagging a bit right now. I think, and it has been suggested, that pinning them before my workout will allow me to tell exactly which exercises are hitting them well. 

If there is an increase in gains I think it will be from being able to really zero in on which exercises are hitting the mark for you.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 1, 2012)

69nites said:


> I always pin where I'm working that day. Better workout and it reduces pip IMO.



I was shocked at how well I could feel the muscle (quads today) compared to how it has always been in the past. There is without a doubt a difference. I am going to do this as often as possible.

Oh, and you missed a great chance to use your infamous "I told you so"!


----------



## Milo (Sep 1, 2012)

Interesting. I love pinning quads too. I will try this! You're crazy if you think I'm putting a needle in my tricep or bicep though!


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 2, 2012)

I pin the muscle the day it bein worked out, but i try to avoid pinning the day before working a part. It may have been the extra oil volume in the muscles why you felt better contractions.


----------

